# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  The Drum Room / The Wedge

## Just Retired

The older strip on Air Depot that is between McArthur & Fairchild is under renovation.  There is supposed to be a combination of The Drum Room and The Wedge Pizza moving in.  There were some houses removed on Fairchild to make way for parking.

----------


## Roger S

Across from Cici's?

----------


## Just Retired

Yes.  I have been to the original Drum Room on North Western Ave.  Very good fried chicken.  The Wedge will fill a void for upscale pizza as it appears MWC will be losing Old Chicago.

----------


## Roger S

Agreed... I was just there Monday.... I bet they do a way better lunch business on Air Depot than they do on Western too. 

The Wedge should do well there too and getting rid of/remodeling that old strip center will be great.

----------


## Just Retired

The beauty supply store has been relocated.  A much smaller footprint.

----------


## Just Retired

The employees of the original Drum Room are wearing shirts stating that this second location will be open in the spring of 2018.

----------


## Just Retired

There is another building permit.  A smoothie shop is going in here also.

----------


## Just Retired

The smoothie shop has been open for several weeks.  The drive thru seems to be busy most of the day.  The other places are finally near completion.  A sign is up and restaurant equipment is being moved in.

----------


## Just Retired

Getting closer to opening.  They have a Facebook page now.

----------


## Just Retired

> Getting closer to opening.  They have a Facebook page now.


They opened Monday, 11/26/18.

----------


## Outhunder

I'm hearing very good things about them.  I've always enjoyed their other locations.  Hoping to try soon.

----------

